# Days of fasting now leading to days of Hell



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Somebody said Water fasting cured him of Depersonalization. As a matter of fact two people said it worked for them. So in another thread I wrote about my experience while trying it. Nothing particulary negative happened during the fast. Just a little tough for me to sleep. You can find my story here. http://www.dpselfhel...25306-try-this/

Now let's jump to TODAY. The first two days right after the fast were a nightmare. I was wired and tired. I couldn't sleep for more than 2 hours a night even though I felt very tired. You have no idea how frustrating that is. All you want to do is fall asleep and your mind does not shut off. My anxiety shot through the roof and was definitely an easy 9 on a scale of 10. I felt more nervous, stressed and more scared than ever. If it were any worse I would have went to the Emergency Room. Keep in mind that this all happened after the fast has already ended.

My whole body just felt like I was going through a huge adrenaline rush and a major cortisol spike that would not shut off. On the day I stopped the fast I figured I had already been through the rough part which was not eating. But I had no idea the rough part would not start until after the fast ended! I did not want to take any medications after the fast since I worked so hard to clean my body for a week. But I had to reach for the Klonopin last night because I needed something to calm me down. It was my only releif from this hell. It actually calmed me down enough where I got a bit of sleep for the first time in a week.

Fasting did not get rid of my DP and it only made me feel much worse. I did not feel a calming effect from it like some people feel. All it did for me was make me hungry, tired, extremely anxious and miserable. Now I realize that everyone is different and my experience doesn't mean that you would experience the same. However keep in mind that not eating for a week may end up making you feel much worse in the end. I had a horrible horrible result that all started after the fast was over. Next time I ever do any kind of Detox, I will do a gentle Detox on my system so that I can avoid this nightmare I just went through. The only good thing that came out of it is that I fugure it must not be any kind of food allergy making me feel DP. I didn't eat anything for a solid week and I still didn't get better. So at least I learned that much. Plus I lost a little weight. That's good too.

This is now my third day after the fast and I think I am slowly getting back to what I was before the fast. The klonopin I took and sleep I got last night seemed to have helped a little. I am about to go to the drug store now to pick up some natural supplements which are supposed to help conquer anxiety. Hopefully that will work and lower my DP. Water fasting definitely DID NOT.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Fasting makes you experience repressed emotions, maybe you were going through stuff you were holding in deep inside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

My 2 cents on fasting -- if it works for someone, fine -- however:
1. It is not a "natural function" in Nature. Animals do not fast.
2. Fasting throws off all sorts of normal activities of "Homeostasis" (balance of function) throughout your body -- insulin levels, etc., etc. I don't need to go into detail.
3. Individuals around the world who do not have enough access to food, for short periods of time, longer periods of time or intermittently, suffer all manner of health problems.
4. We know that children/individuals who do not eat a good breakfast in the morning function less well in learning, energy, etc. than those who have a good breakfast (healthy), not to mention a healthy diet the rest of the day. Skipping meals causes swings in electrolyte levels, etc, etc.
5. The key to overall health is obviously a healthy diet, and we already know what that is. Fruits, veggies, fish, poultry, whole grans, legumes, beans, etc. No red meat (that is in terms especially re: heart heatlh and obesity).

I have recently been so clinically depressed, I don't even feel like eating. I don't feel like shopping for food, I don't feel like cooking. The end result, a vicious circle that causes ALL of my symptoms to get worse -- anxiety, depression and of course DP/DR. I also feel shakey, light-headed, weak. How you feel when you are sick from the flu. I have lost 5 pounds I don't need to lose, and look rather skinny. I know I'm making things worse, but when so depressed I don't give a hoot. Today is another day I have forced myself to make a greater efffort to EAT.

You shock your system by stopping food intake ... there is no research indicating this is helpful for physical or mental health.

Bottom line as they say, "Everything in moderation, including moderation."

Fasting is short term starvation. I understand that it can be a relgious ritual, but I believe it is seen as a "sacrifice" or "penitence" of sorts, but these fasts don't go on for days. Anorexia would be the ultimate example of denying food to one's self. That can kill you.

I would say, from YEARS of experience, that an unhealthy diet, including fasting, results in worse functioning overall. You are depriving your organs -- heart included of important nutrients to function properly. I know individuals who have fasted to "kick start" a diet. Well, it never works. They feel like shit, have essentially lost water weight essentially, and ultimately go back to poor eating habits.

Again, if this works for someone, great.
Not eating makes me sicker. Physically and mentally. It can kick the DP/DR through the roof.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

seafoamwinter said:


> Fasting makes you experience repressed emotions, maybe you were going through stuff you were holding in deep inside.


Seafoam,
I'd be curious to find any reputable sourse that states this. Just curious. Not attacking you.
I can provide articles that would negate this statement.
D


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I would never do this to my body. I am trying to do the paeleo diet where you don't eat carbs and dairy and just eat lots of protein, nuts and fruits


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I think by not eating anything for 7 days I probably fucked up all my chemical balances and depleted all my nutrients. Now I have to replenish everything and build myself back up. I just walked to the pharamcy a half mile from my house (which was a surprisingly peaceful stroll). I guess I'm feeling a lot better today compared to yesterday. I spent $150 on supplements. I had no idea it would cost that much, but if it makes me feel better than it's worth it. Took my blood pressure three times in the pharmacy. My readings always seems to be normal. I've never had a problem with blood pressure. My Pulse rate was 100 all three times. A bit higher than I would like it. But I was walking around, so maybe that's why.

So anyway... here is what I bought.

1.Sundown naturals - Super Snooze Melatonin Formula. - It includes 50 mg Magnesium, 100 mg of Valerian Root, 75mg skullcap (whatever the hell that is), 75 mg Chamomille, 50 mg passion flower, 50 mg inositol, 50 L-Taurine and 3 MG Melatonin.
"So this product seems to include a lot of the recommended supplemts to help with both sleep and anxiety.

2. I also purchased something called "Healthy Brain All-Day Focus" - A powerful 3 in 1 boost Enhanced with Tumeric Extract.
Includes Ginkgo - L-Theanine and Rosemary for Focus and Concentration. Vitamnin B12 - DMAE and Bacopa for Memory and Mental Clarity. Then there is Rhodiola - CoQ10 and Vitamin D3 for Mood Elevation and energy.

3. Then I also purchased some bottles of the ingrediants seperatly because they were higher dosage tablets. Such as the Melatonin. 3 Bottles. Each tablet 10 mg.

4. Inositol 500 mg tablets

5. Valerian Root 500 mg tablets

6. "GNC B-12 5000 ZipMelt" - Each tablet contains 5000mcg of Vitamin B-12. A whopping 83333% of the daily allowance. It sure sounds like a mega overdose of vitamin B-12. But I'm sure they wouldn't sell it unless it was safe.

Then I also just bought a bottle of Cinnamon 1000 MG capsules and a bottle of Lecithin 1,200 mg tablets.

I feel that I am know armed with a heavy duty arsenal to help calm my ass down. I have everything lined up in front of me right now. It looks like I just robbed the drug store. I'm not sure what to do now. What to try first. What may help the most. All I know is that it looks like I'm not going to have to shop for Vitamins until next year! LoL


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You can also try the supplement SAMe. It had some good effects on my dp/dr. But alas, only briefly.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Dreamer* said:


> Seafoam,
> I'd be curious to find any reputable sourse that states this. Just curious. Not attacking you.
> I can provide articles that would negate this statement.
> D


My beliefs in fasting are religious though, so Im not sure either of our points would be valid to each other...


----------



## Spectre (Mar 31, 2012)

I've seen various benefits from fasting..I did it in a spiritual context, and I feel as though it strengthened my ability to overcome stress. Up until that point, I would start going crazy if I went over a day without food, now I can go 2 days without an issue, and I tend to focus on my ability to stay calm, meditate, and feed the soul. No, I can't objectively measure these results, but it's something I experienced for myself and the benefits far outweighed the stress from not eating. I did not see or feel any negative effects..but it's really a matter of your mental aptitude. Starving yourself however is ridiculous.


----------



## AllThatRemains (Nov 8, 2012)

You didn't go through with it so you didn't really fast all the way through, something made you nervous and you dealt with it by taking a pharmaceutical. That something is still there and it will always be there unless you go through it but obviously you can't because it controls your life.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

seafoamwinter said:


> Fasting makes you experience repressed emotions, maybe you were going through stuff you were holding in deep inside.


sorry.....

What? 
Proof?


----------



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

Midnight said:


> sorry.....
> 
> What?
> Proof?


I noticed this myself, I think that's why the first time I ever tried fasting it felt kind of like a bad psychedelic trip. I gave fasting another chance and have been experimenting with it for the past week and have honestly had incredible results. Even with shorter fasts where I just eat one meal a day which comes out to about 24 hours without eating and only drinking water. Things can get a little iffy after I do finally eat a meal though, especially if it includes bread (dpdr intensifys for an hour and starts to fade back down). From what I've experienced there's no better remedy for this disorder than exercise, fasting, and keeping your mind busy and engaged in activities. Not sure which variable is the most important but I'm starting to think fasting is at the top of the list


----------

